# Links > Tutorials >  Εγκατάσταση Quagga 0.98.6 (+Olsr +Batman) σε Mikrotik 2.9.x

## mojiro

Μετά την δημιουργία των npk-scripts του antony++ είναι πολύ εύκολο να προστεθεί η Quagga σε ένα Mikrotik (είτε 2.9.27, είτε 2.9.51). Ο antony++ είχε φτιάξει το πακέτο routing-adv το οποίο το πήρα και με τη βοήθεια του Wavesoft (Wireless Θεσσαλονίκης) προσθέσαμε διάφορα καλούδια στα ενδότερα του.

Περισσότερα για τα scripts και τα πακέτα του antony++ θα βρείτε σε αυτή την ενότητα.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, πλέον μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε Quagga σε x86 μέσω npk και να την διαχειρίζεστε μέσω mikrotik console.

*Εγκατάσταση:*
*1.* κατεβάζουμε τα αρχεία*Για 2.9.27*[list:3ck16p6s]ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/lin...sic-2.9.27.npk
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/lin...ing-2.9.27.npk
*Για 2.9.51*ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/lin...sic-2.9.51.npk
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/lin...ing-2.9.51.npk[/list:u:3ck16p6s]
*2.* ανοίγουμε Winbox
*3.* πατάμε την επιλογή Files
*4.* Drag n' Drop εκεί μέσα (όχι μέσα σε φακελάκι) τα πακέτα: basic-2.9.*.npk & linux-routing-2.9.*.npk
*5.* Disable των mikrotik πακέτων routing & routing-test
*6.* Reboot στον Router

Εάν όλα πάνε καλά είμαστε έτοιμοι να ρυθμίσουμε τη Zebra και το BGP.

*Ρύθμιση:*
*1.* Ανοίγουμε το Telnet/SSH Τerminal του mikrotik
*2.* Πατάμε την εντολή linux routing zebra config edit
*3.* Περνάμε μέσα τα εξής (κάνοντας αλλαγές όπου πρέπει)



> hostname gw-awmn.ΌνομαΚόμβου.awmn
> password zebra
> enable password awmnawmn
> router-id IpΤηςEthernet
> ip forwarding
> line vty


*4.* Πατάμε Ctrl+X (για έξοδο) και μετά Υ και Enter (μας ρωτάει εάν θέλουμε να σωθεί το αρχείο)
*5.* Πατάμε την εντολή linux routing zebra restart

*6.* Πατάμε την εντολή linux routing bgp config edit
*7.* Περνάμε μέσα τα εξής (κάνοντας αλλαγές όπου πρέπει)



> hostname gw-awmn.ΌνομαΚόμβου.awmn
> password zebra
> enable password awmnawmn
> router bgp WindID
> bgp router-id IpΤηςEthernet
> network C-Class
> neighbor awmn peer-group
> neighbor awmn timers 10 30
> neighbor awmn capability dynamic
> ...


Προφανώς όπου C-Class, βάζετε το network σας από το Wind, πχ. 10.20.30.0/24.

Η προσθήκη των Peers/Neighbors/Backbones είναι πολύ απλή! Για κάθε BackBone προσθέτετε τρεις μόνο γραμμές 



> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp remote-as ΑπέναντιWindID
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp peer-group awmn
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp description ΌνομαBackBone


Προσοχή! Οι γραμμές για τα backbones πρέπει να γράφονται όλες μαζί.



> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp1 remote-as ΑπέναντιWindID
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp1 peer-group awmn
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp1 description ΌνομαBackBone
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp2 remote-as ΑπέναντιWindID
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp2 peer-group awmn
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp2 description ΌνομαBackBone
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp3 remote-as ΑπέναντιWindID
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp3 peer-group awmn
> neighbor ΑπέναντιIp3 description ΌνομαBackBone


... και όχι στο τέλος ή την αρχή.

*8.* Πατάμε Ctrl+X (για έξοδο) και μετά Υ και Enter (μας ρωτάει εάν θέλουμε να σωθεί το αρχείο)
*9.* Πατάμε την εντολή linux routing bgp restart

Ο Router πλέον δε χρειάζεται Reboot

*Στατιστικά:*


```
[[email protected]] > linux routing status 
Status:
Zebra is running
RIP is not running
OSPF is not running
BGP is running
OLSR is not running
Batman is not running
done
```



```
[[email protected]] > linux routing bgp neighbor print 
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.86.87.109    4  4371    3835    1334        0    0    0 03:41:51      746

Total number of neighbors 1
done
```



```
[[email protected]] > linux routing bgp neighbor status 
BGP neighbor is 10.86.87.109, remote AS 4371, local AS 1832, external link
 Description: xrisoula 
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 10.86.87.139
  BGP state = Established, up for 03:42:16
  Last read 00:00:08, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Neighbor capabilities:
    Dynamic: received
    Route refresh: advertised and received(old & new)
    Address family IPv4 Unicast: advertised and received
  Received 3841 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 1337 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 1, sent 1
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

 For address family: IPv4 Unicast
  AF-dependant capabilities:
    Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (64) Prefix-list:
      Send-mode: advertised, received
      Receive-mode: advertised, received
    Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (128) Prefix-list:
      Send-mode: advertised, received
      Receive-mode: advertised, received
  Outbound Route Filter (ORF): received (7 entries)
  Inbound soft reconfiguration allowed
  Community attribute sent to this neighbor(both)
  746 accepted prefixes

  Connections established 1; dropped 0
  Last reset never
Local host: 10.86.87.110, Local port: 179
Foreign host: 10.86.87.109, Foreign port: 48108
Nexthop: 10.86.87.110
Read thread: on  Write thread: off
done
```



```
[[email protected]] > linux routing bgp route 
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.86.89.129
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.1.2.1/32      10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 633 3390 i
*> 10.2.8.0/24      10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 633 616 3990 7234 280 i
*> 10.2.11.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 633 533 6696 i
*> 10.2.12.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 633 533 2578 416 240 i
*> 10.2.13.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 633 533 2113 72 i
*> 10.2.14.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 7425 7260 4016 7659 3667 1569 1338 i
*> 10.2.15.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 7474 6561 6727 416 i
*> 10.2.16.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 8266 8580 i
*> 10.2.17.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 633 533 2113 72 i
*> 10.2.18.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 7474 1982 4097 806 i
*> 10.2.19.0/24     10.86.87.109                           0 4371 2581 7474 6561 6727 3298 i
[...]
```

----------


## Themis Ap

Πολύ καλή σκέψη να γραφτεί αυτός ο οδηγός. Μπράβο.

Άντε όσοι ακόμα δεν έχετε βάλει quagga, no more δικαιολογίες για το δύσκολο της υπόθεσης...  ::

----------


## romias

Eυχαριστώ  ::

----------


## wavesoft

Άντε και άν όλα πάνε καλά με κάτι κολπάκια που ετοιμάζω και εγώ, θα υπάρχει και ένα interface σάν το winbox για να ρυθμίζεται την Quagga  ::  
Μέχρι τότε πάρτε μια γεύση

----------


## Themis Ap

> Άντε και άν όλα πάνε καλά με κάτι κολπάκια που ετοιμάζω και εγώ, θα υπάρχει και ένα interface σάν το winbox για να ρυθμίζεται την Quagga  
> Μέχρι τότε πάρτε μια γεύση



Καλό  ::  

Άντε άντε και εις ανώτερα!

Πχ και στο webif του Openwrt...  ::

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο παιδιά !
@wavesoft, ωραίος !  ::  

Πάρτε μία γεύση και από το project QuaggaBox που φτιάχνει ο PrettyMaids (aka #6610 Maiden) και που ξεμπαγκάρω εγώ  ::  
Σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι έτοιμο για κυκλοφορία, με οδηγίες χρήσης προς ναυτιλομένους.[attachment=0:1b369gz4]quaggabox1.JPG[/attachment:1b369gz4][attachment=1:1b369gz4]quaggabox2.JPG[/attachment:1b369gz4][attachment=2:1b369gz4]quaggabox3.JPG[/attachment:1b369gz4]

----------


## Themis Ap

Ε εντάξει. Θα τα δούμε όλα  ::  

Τώρα μένει αφού τα δούμε όλα αυτά, να αλλάξουμε πρωτόκολλο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

Good work men.

Μπράβο σε όλους σας.

----------


## homo

Μια ερωτησούλα,
τα bgp routes θα είναι ορατα στο winbox στην καρτέλα ip -> routes ?

----------


## papashark

please delete

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη πολλη καλη δουλιτσα. Μπραβο!!

Keep Quagging  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Μια ερωτησούλα,
> τα bgp routes θα είναι ορατα στο winbox στην καρτέλα ip -> routes ?





> Οχι
> 
> Αλλά θα κάνεις telnet στην quagga και θα τα βλέπεις εκεί


Η καταχωρησε το κομβο στο http://www.routers.awmn και τα βλεπεις απο εκει

----------


## JB172

> Γιαννη πολλη καλη δουλιτσα. Μπραβο!!
> 
> Keep Quagging


Τα credits θα πάνε στον PrettyMaids που κάνει και τον προγραμματισμό. Εγώ απλά κρατάω το μαστίγιο (χραααατς)  ::

----------


## homo

> Οχι
> 
> Αλλά θα κάνεις telnet στην quagga και θα τα βλέπεις εκεί


το είδα με telnet αλλά επειδή δεν το έβλεπα στο routelist λέω θα έκανα καμια μ@..




> Η καταχωρησε το κομβο στο http://www.routers.awmn και τα βλεπεις απο εκει


Μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη που θα έρθω Αθήνα (μάλλον) ως φοιτητής?
Τώρα είμαι στο TRWN και το εγκατέστησα για τις ανάγκες δρομολόγησης του ομόνυμου δικτύου που γίνονταν (σχεδόν όλες) με static routes

----------


## fengi1

> Μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη που θα έρθω Αθήνα (μάλλον) ως φοιτητής?
> Τώρα είμαι στο TRWN και το εγκατέστησα για τις ανάγκες δρομολόγησης του ομόνυμου δικτύου που γίνονταν (σχεδόν όλες) με static routes


Για οτι εχει σχεση με το routers.awmn μιλα με το Cha0s.
Tο site ειναι μια υπηρεσια για ολους τους ρουτερ του δικτυου που τρεχουν quagga.

----------


## mojiro

> Μια ερωτησούλα,
> τα bgp routes θα είναι ορατά στο winbox στην καρτέλα ip -> routes ?


nope, έχεις 4 τρόπους όμως

1. mikrotik cli, με τον παραπάνω τρόπο
2. quagga vtysh, με τον κλασσικό τρόπο
3. το http://www.routers.awmn
4. το http://www.routing.awmn/zebra & http://www.routing.awmn/bgp

----------


## blucky

Μπράβο σε όλους!

----------


## DiTz

> Μετά την δημιουργία των npk-scripts του antony++ είναι πολύ εύκολο να προστεθεί η Quagga σε ένα Mikrotik (είτε 2.9.27, είτε 2.9.51). Ο antony++ είχε φτιάξει το πακέτο routing-adv το οποίο το πήρα και με τη βοήθεια του Wavesoft (Wireless Θεσσαλονίκης) προσθέσαμε διάφορα καλούδια στα ενδότερα του.
> 
> Περισσότερα για τα scripts και τα πακέτα του antony++ θα βρείτε σε αυτή την ενότητα.
> 
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα, πλέον μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε Quagga σε x86 μέσω npk και να την διαχειρίζεστε μέσω mikrotik console.
> 
> *Εγκατάσταση:*
> *1.* κατεβάζουμε τα αρχεία*Για 2.9.27*[list:1sngu75h]ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/lin...sic-2.9.27.npk
> ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/mikrotik/lin...ing-2.9.27.npk
> ...


Καλησπέρα,
προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω τα δυο .npk πακέτα στο 2.9.51 mt μου, αλλα δεν τα καταφέρνω.
Τα βάζω στο files, κάνω reboot, και είναι σα να μην έγινε τίποτα. Παραμένουν στο Files.
Κάνοντας διπλό κλίκ πάνω τους μέσα στο files, γράφει "Version: 2.9.50". Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι 2.9.51 για να μπορεί να τα περάσει;;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Διαμαντής

----------


## mojiro

ουπς!

έχεις δίκιο, πάω να αναπαράγω για 2.9.51  :: 

edit:
έτοιμος και ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## DiTz

> ουπς!
> 
> έχεις δίκιο, πάω να αναπαράγω για 2.9.51 
> 
> edit:
> έτοιμος και ευχαριστώ


Thanks!
Κόλησε το μπρίκι και δεν bootαρει και δεν μπορώ να τα δοκιμάσω τώρα...  :: 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να μην ανεβάζω οθόνη στην ταράτσα, αλλα να συνδέσω το μπρίκι στο macbook μου για να δω τι έχει;;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ουπς!
> 
> έχεις δίκιο, πάω να αναπαράγω για 2.9.51 
> 
> edit:
> έτοιμος και ευχαριστώ 
> 
> ...


Εχει σηρειακή το macbook σου ?

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiTz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς όχι...
Usb, firewire και DVI (με αυτη δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι...)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiTz
> 
> ...


Πάρε ένα usb to serial converter για να συνδεθείς με telnet  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κατεβάσω τα basic-2.9.27.npk και linux-routing-2.9.27.npk από τον ftp server του kappa.

Ξέρει κανένας εάν ο server έχει πρόβλημα; 

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να τα βάλει σε κάποιοv άλλο ftp;

Θα ήθελα σήμερα το βραδύ να περάσω την Quagga στον δεύτερο μου κόμβο. (7bpm-2 #14836)

----------


## JB172

> Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κατεβάσω τα basic-2.9.27.npk και linux-routing-2.9.27.npk από τον ftp server του kappa.
> 
> Ξέρει κανένας εάν ο server έχει πρόβλημα; 
> 
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να τα βάλει σε κάποιοv άλλο ftp;
> 
> Θα ήθελα σήμερα το βραδύ να περάσω την Quagga στον δεύτερο μου κόμβο. (7bpm-2 #14836)


Ο mojiro τα έχει βάλει ένα folder πιο μέσα. Στο old.

Τα έχω και εγώ εδώ: ftp://ftp.jb172.awmn/Mikrotik-2.9.27
username = awmn
password = awmn

----------


## commando

> Πάρε ένα usb to serial converter για να συνδεθείς με telnet


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

όχι απλά είμαστε σε φάση updating...

πάω να επαναφέρω τα πακέτα αυτά... συγγνώμη

----------


## 7bpm

Τα κατάφερα χθες με την βοήθεια του JB172 να βάλω την Quagga.  ::  

Βγήκε και το πρώτο μου link με τον Efraim (#13351), το οποίο θέλει κάποια διόρθωση ακόμα αλλά μέσα στο ΣΚ θα είναι έτοιμο. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια…  ::

----------


## mojiro

> όχι απλά είμαστε σε φάση updating...
> 
> πάω να επαναφέρω τα πακέτα αυτά... συγγνώμη


fixed,
α) τα updates, δεν είναι ουσιώδη
β) οι φάκελοι old διεγράφησαν και ούτε θυμάμαι τις εκδόσεις είχαν μέσα
γ) δε πρόκειται να βγάλω πακέτα για το 3.x δεδομένου μιας σημαντικής αλλαγής στο core του mikrotik που έχει να κάνει με το menu σύστημα του  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα tutorial για το πώς μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει την Quagga και να επαναφέρει το κλασικό BGP;

Μην με λιντσάρετε που σκέπτομαι να βγάλω την Quagga, αλλά ένα δυο πράγματα που θα ήθελα να φτιάξω μεταξύ των δυο μου κόμβων είναι πλέον εφικτά μόνο με v.3.11. Αυτό το XEN με την δυνατότητα για VM MikroTik σε ρόλο VPN Server ακούγεται τελικά ωραίο.

Θα ήθελα να επαναφέρω τον κόμβο στο Μαρούσι στο κλασικό BGP του 2.9.27, ώστε να μπορέσω να πάρω ένα backup που να το περάσω μετά στο 3.11.

ΥΓ. κάπου άκουσα και για Quagga σε 3.11. Τι γίνεται με αυτό παίζει;

----------


## mojiro

mmm...

1) το uninstall γίνεται πολύ απλά μέσα από τον package manager
2) εάν θες να κρατήσεις απλά backup, να το κάνεις όπως είσαι, μιας και οι bgp ρυθμίσεις είναι πολύ απλές
3) έχω την εντύπωση πως το bgp του 3.11 έχει ασύμβατες ρυθμίσεις με το 2.9.27 στο bgp
4) εάν σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις upgrade από 2.9.27 σε 3.11 (και γενικά original) απλά ξέχνα το, θέλεις reinstall
5) quagga για το 3.11 θα αργήσει, ωστόσο δε θα έχει μενουδάκια στο cli  :: , παρά μόνο τον παλαιό καλό τρόπο με τα φακελάκια

----------


## 7bpm

Thanks για την απάντηση Mojiro.

Μου φαίνεται πως θα πάω να πάρω μια καινούργια CF και θα εγκαταστήσω το 3.11 πάνω της. Έτσι ώστε και να πάει κάτι λάθος να μπορώ απλά και γρήγορα να ξανασηκώσω τον κόμβο βάζοντας πάλι πίσω την παλιά.

----------


## commando

> Thanks για την απάντηση Mojiro.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται πως θα πάω να πάρω μια καινούργια CF και θα εγκαταστήσω το 3.11 πάνω της. Έτσι ώστε και να πάει κάτι λάθος να μπορώ απλά και γρήγορα να ξανασηκώσω τον κόμβο βάζοντας πάλι πίσω την παλιά.


εννοεις δισκο οχι CF δεν μπορεις να βαλεις Vm που θες σε CF!

----------


## 7bpm

> εννοεις δισκο οχι CF δεν μπορεις να βαλεις Vm που θες σε CF!


Γιατί; 

Δεν μπορεί να παίξει σε μια 1GB Compact Flash;

----------


## PIT

Σε iso που εχω καψει και κατα την εγκατασταση του OS 2.9.27 μου πετα αυτο το Warning οταν επιλεγω να εγκατασταστησει το πακετο BATMAN. Τι ειναι αυτο???



```
Warning file /.npk collides with batman package
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Μα το Butman δεν ξέρεις? τσκ τσκ τσκ  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Σε iso που έχω κάψει και κατά την εγκατάσταση του OS 2.9.27 μου πετά αυτό το Warning όταν επιλέγω να εγκαταστήσει το πακετο BATMAN. Τι είναι αυτό???
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Warning file /.npk collides with batman package
> ```


ένα πολύ μικρό bug άνευ ανησυχίας...

----------


## PIT

> Μα το Butman δεν ξέρεις? τσκ τσκ τσκ


Οχι μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις?  ::

----------

